# IMATS Los Angeles 2008



## little_angel (Apr 18, 2008)

IMATS/LA 2006

Anyone else going? I can't wait!!! I live in Alaska, so my husband and I are making a little mini-vacay out of it. Can't wait to cruise the beach, too <3


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Apr 18, 2008)

I Am! I go every year. I can't wait either!! It seems like its getting bigger every year.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 18, 2008)

I am.


----------



## little_angel (Apr 18, 2008)

This will be my first year... I've wanted to go for the last three but it's never worked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to buy my tickets in the next two weeks or so! I also want to take a little venture to this beautiful looking place not too far away:

Apartment Therapy Los Angeles | LA Getaway: Arroyo Seco Gabrielino Trail


----------



## little_angel (Apr 18, 2008)

oh, and more makeup related- I'm thinking about taking the plunge and buying an airbrush setup while i'm there! NOBODY in Alaska does it, and I think it would be amazing to pioneer it up here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking temptu, but I'm looking forward to seeing what all the vendor's have to offer


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Apr 19, 2008)

The Trail Looks Amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Every year at the Imats they have super great deals. You save alot.


----------



## Renee (Apr 19, 2008)

I am! Can't wait to see everything! And spend some serious money!


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was going to; I was trying to get into the makeup competition... but I can't go


----------



## Anglc81 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have never been but am really looking forward to it this year.  Can some of you ladies you have previously attended give me more info. on what the event is like?  Do the different companies give samples or discounts?  Are the classes worth attending?  What is the overall vibe?  Sorry for the million questions I am just really excited and nervous about it and would like more info from your perspectives.  Thanks!


----------



## mrslisettecg (Apr 21, 2008)

Super excited this will be my first time going too!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anglc81* 

 
_I have never been but am really looking forward to it this year. Can some of you ladies you have previously attended give me more info. on what the event is like? Do the different companies give samples or discounts? Are the classes worth attending? What is the overall vibe? Sorry for the million questions I am just really excited and nervous about it and would like more info from your perspectives. Thanks!_

 
Some, not all, of the companies give you samples/discounts. The MAC classes, IMO, where not worth it. I feel you can learn more from spectra members FOTD's and tutorials.  As with anything, practice, practice, practice. It's always smart to stay on top of what's "new' in the industry and one may find the classes beneficial. It was a lot of fun. Tons and tons of people.  I found the vendors to be friendly. Hope to see you there.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anglc81* 

 
_I have never been but am really looking forward to it this year.  Can some of you ladies you have previously attended give me more info. on what the event is like?  Do the different companies give samples or discounts?  Are the classes worth attending?  What is the overall vibe?  Sorry for the million questions I am just really excited and nervous about it and would like more info from your perspectives.  Thanks!_

 





The Event is Freaking Awesome I've gone twice already this will be my third time going. There are tons and tons of booths of makeup schools, Different cosmetic lines, Some you know of like Mac, Makeup Forever and others. You do get some discounts depending on the cosmetic line. I know when I went last year to the Makeup forever booth they were having a discount on a huge set of concealers it was like half off. Some of the cosmetic lines if you buy something you get like a free eye shadow or free little something. The makeup competition is pretty cool. They have one each day for the two days of the Event. I think the classes are okay depending on which ones your going to. This Event I think is really good for anyone wanting any kind of information on Makeup schools weather it be for beauty or fantasy also the discounts and meeting up with other artists. Also Mac MUA do a whole body look on two models for the two days. They usually have them out on a little platform in front of the Mac booth around the afternoon like about 12pm. The over all vibe is pretty good, There are alot of people, so exspect that.


----------



## JenniferNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

I got an e-mail today and I guess Temptu is doing a raffle and you can win an airbrush kit...I think you can check it out on their site if you haven't already got the e-mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. alaska! wow!  It's gunna be a blast...maybe people on Spektra should doing something cute like wear a red carnation...someone had suggested that a few years ago on Model Mayhem. lol


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jun 23, 2008)

When is it? LA right? Not the pasadena one?


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanessagarcia* 

 
_When is it? LA right? Not the pasadena one?_

 
It already happened this last weekend, on the 21 & 22 It was in Pasadena.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxArtisticOnexX* 

 
_It already happened this last weekend, on the 21 & 22 It was in Pasadena._

 
So what'd you think of the half naked guy at MAC? I bought a few things from MUFE but it was challenging trying to do swatches as peeps kept pushing in front of me.

What'd you buy?


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_So what'd you think of the half naked guy at MAC? I bought a few things from MUFE but it was challenging trying to do swatches as peeps kept pushing in front of me.

What'd you buy?_

 
hah ..yah There were allot of models that were half naked there. I got there pretty early. Too see the artists work on the models before and after, it was  pretty cool. John Stapleton actually did the outline for those models. That one model guy in the blue was super cute  It turned out pretty good though. MUFE Was a nightmare It took me forever to get anything I had to go back three times. Until finally someone helped me. I got a pretty good deal. 35% off of everything. I'll be doing a haul in the Haul thread, of what I got @t the Imats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was so much fun. There were alot of discounts going on there more then last year.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxArtisticOnexX* 

 
_hah ..yah There were allot of models that were half naked there. I got there pretty early. Too see the artists work on the models before and after, it was pretty cool. John Stapleton actually did the outline for those models. That one model guy in the blue was super cute  It turned out pretty good though. MUFE Was a nightmare It took me forever to get anything I had to go back three times. Until finally someone helped me. I got a pretty good deal. 35% off of everything. I'll be doing a haul in the Haul thread, of what I got @t the Imats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was so much fun. There were alot of discounts going on there more then last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought the guy in the blue shorts was pretty cute. Enkore and Pursebuzz were there. Enkore was interviewing him and the MA.

Yeah the girl that helped me at MUFE spilled Fuschia star powder on my hand. It's still imbedded in the sides of my nails. I waited long just to swatch. I had to ask this girl if we could switch places, she already knew what she wanted but she and her girlfriends were hogging space. I just kept smiling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an idiot, I placed an order online with Crown brush and didn't think about them being at IMATs. I could have saved $7 in shipping and probably got a deeper discount. Oh well, next year.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I thought the guy in the blue shorts was pretty cute. Enkore and Pursebuzz were there. Enkore was interviewing him and the MA.

Yeah the girl that helped me at MUFE spilled Fuschia star powder on my hand. It's still imbedded in the sides of my nails. I waited long just to swatch. I had to ask this girl if we could switch places, she already knew what she wanted but she and her girlfriends were hogging space. I just kept smiling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm an idiot, I placed an order online with Crown brush and didn't think about them being at IMATs. I could have saved $7 in shipping and probably got a deeper discount. Oh well, next year._

 
Yay John said Pursebuzz was there. But I didn't see her it was so super crowded after 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay I didn't really care for alot of the brushes there except for the Crown Lan somthin brushes they were the only ones that looked & felt decent. I got a great lil travel double side set for 10$ bucks!


----------



## pixichik77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Did anyone see the competitions?


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 23, 2008)

*********


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 23, 2008)

*******


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_The models at MAC were great. One was pretty friendly to the spectators but the other one on the right (if you're facing the MAC Pro sign) was kind of an arse--sorry, I had to put it out there =P But he had a hot bod so I guess that made up for it some. The artists overall did some incredible work!! I'll be posting up a vid very soon on YouTube for those that were unable to make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S.: Did anyone else think that they were gonna die under the sweltering sun??? It was boiling hot that weekend but IMATS was totally worth melting in the heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Saturday was much hotter than Sunday. Glad I went to IMATs on Sunday.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jun 24, 2008)

I went Sat. Not sunday though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted togo both days. Yay It was so freaken hott! I was burning up once I got out of the car ..walking...


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

I went all day Saturday. I had so much fun! I also took a couple of classes. I was so excited to apply for my MAC PRO card I received a temporary card now I just have to wait to receive the real one in the mail. I will be attending the MAC PRO Bridal class on Sunday the 29th @ the Robertson location. Is anyone else going? I spent so much money my boyfriend is mad at me lol.

Here's the classes I attended
Hands on Hi-Def: Makeup Forever
How to get the job, Make money & beyond: Crown Brush
Perfect Beauty Makeup "Simply" Beautiful: Cinema Makeup School
Fall/Winter Trends: MAC


----------



## aeni (Jun 25, 2008)

I was there for the competitions.  Crissy from my school won 2nd for the FX one.

So much free stuff.  Only went to 2 classes and didn't get to meet Kaazu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  IMATS should be a week long event and I need to clone myself.


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw they have an IMATS in London as well, it's in the winter. I think I want to go next year.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 26, 2008)

*******


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I saw they have an IMATS in London as well, it's in the winter. I think I want to go next year._

 
You should definitely go, you'll love it.


----------



## Celly (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_You will LOVE the Bridal Class--I attended at my local MAC counter a few months back and learned so much about application/products etc. And I've been doing weddings forever, lol. Is Christopher D. teaching?_

 
Great I am so excited to go. This will be my first of many classes to come. I don't know who is teaching the class all I know is it's at the Robertson Location in LA on Sunday. I will take notes and post them for everyone.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 27, 2008)

I wanted to go in the London one (took place in January) but I didn't manage to save enough money at the time... crap... I've missed Rick Baker, he was one of the spokesperson at the IMATS this year. I was sooo disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd definitely try to go next time, no matter what!


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG! We should have a Specktra meetup for UK & European ladies at the IMATS in London next year!! Haha...that would be so fun!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely!! I'm up for it


----------

